# Quick RE question



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok my new boy is from the RE bloodline. I have gone through his ped and all of his ancestors are either APBT or Am Staff. Does this mean he is not a full APBT. He is registered through ADBA and some of his ancestors are also UKC. I know the guy that owns both the mom and dad and they did not look bully. The mom weighs about 40 lbs and she is a slate grey all over the dad probably weighs 70 or 80 and he is blue brindle. My boy is blue fawn with the blue mask. He has alot of Purple ribbon/champions in his bloodlines.....So question being is he or is he not a APBT?....even if he is registered through adba??


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

My RE girl had some AmStaff in her line also but they where all UKC or dual UKC/AKC registered.

The way I look at it as long as UKC or ADBA recognizes the dog as an APBT so will I.

The AmStaff won't be the main problem though since he has RE bloodline that will mark him as American Bully to most people. Old school RE can look great though, they can put out some good looking dogs.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

Here are some of his ancestors attached below....Let me know what ya think


Others can be found at 

Steel Magnum Pits (Cobalt and 45)
Ultimate Blues (Quake)

I found some pix of others in various places.
Razors Edge "Short Shot"
Razors Edge "Blue Dozer"
Razors Edge "Sippin on Champaign"
PR Bullseyes "RE Most Wanted "


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I like the fawn one in the first picture and the blue girl on the botton. The other look bully to me, but the parents genetics will play the most part in how he looks. We need some more pics of him too btw *hinthint*


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

I should be able to post them tonight we just dropped them off to be developed.....they are so cute!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

A lot of the RE people are going over to calling their dogs American Bullies. Dave Wilson himself (founder of the RE line) calls his dogs American Bullies. Unfortunately, thanks to bad ethics and misuse of the honor system, papers aren't as much an indicator of purity as they used to be.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

wow that bottom blue RE is a nice looking doggie...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The first dog (fawn) and the bottom blue dog appear to have more amstaff in them .. the others all look heavy american bully. Either way if the dog has razor's edge in the pedigree IMO the dog is an american bully and should be called an american bully regardless of what the registries are allowing the dog to be registered as... but it just depends on who you ask. Right now because of all they funny business with papers you can basically register a poodle as an apbt and get away with it. Paper's are commonly hung no matter what registry however I have heard that the adba is more on top of it when it comes to registering dogs how true this is I don't really know because I have never had to register a dog I am not a breeder I have ordered pedigree's and switched owner info but that's as far as I have delt with the adba ... I say love your dog regardless and don't get caught up in the hype of bloodlines and paper's those things only mean so much. I put faith in my dogs not in their pedigree's if your not breeding those other things only matter but so much. I personally am not impressed or moved by pedigree's but you have some folks who will buy a dog stirctly based off pedigrees and think because the dog has a fancy pedigree that makes the dog special or more superior to the next dog . It's not true anything can look good on paper but in the end the dog makes the paper's and has to live up to those paper's and not all of them do ... You have a member on here with a dog named sydney who came from a byb and is one hell of a dog without papers she is a great represntation of the apbt and could give many of these papered dogs out their a run for their money so it can go both ways. Be proud of what you have regardless of what people may say. Try not to worry so much about your dogs bloodline and work on making your dog be the best he/she can be. Please post pics when you get a chance I would love to see your crew 

Btw do you plan on showing your dogs or are they more family companions ? Just curious


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

SadieBlues said:


> I say love your dog regardless and don't get caught up in the hype of bloodlines and paper's those things only mean so much. I put faith in my dogs not in their pedigree's if your not breeding those other things only matter but so much. I personally am not impressed or moved by pedigree's but you have some folks who will buy a dog stirctly based off pedigrees and think because the dog has a fancy pedigree that makes the dog special or more superior to the next dog . It's not true anything can look good on paper but in the end the dog makes the paper's and has to live up to those paper's and not all of them do


*Yeah papers mean squat,jmo.
In the beginning the dogs were selected for ability not what was written on paper,it's absurd really when you think about it.This breed was named after the job it performed not the paper it was certified on,if so we might be the proud owners of American oak tree terriers or what ever wood we make paper from,[feeble attempt at humor].
And "Sydney" the dog "is" a perfect example of this as Sadie's blues already stated.
A dog that when all is said and done should probably be bred,but a endeavour which no doubt would be met with nastiness and snide remarks from folks who put more stock into what is written on paper than function.
Many breeds were named after the job they had or the area in which they were bred,wouldn't it be nice to get back to that,so simple yet inconceivable to most,i guess I'm the on that doesn't get it clearly*


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

cane76 said:


> *Yeah papers mean squat,jmo.
> In the beginning the dogs were selected for ability not what was written on paper,it's absurd really when you think about it.This breed was named after the job it performed not the paper it was certified on,if so we might be the proud owners of American oak tree terriers or what ever wood we make paper from,[feeble attempt at humor].
> And "Sydney" the dog "is" a perfect example of this as Sadie's blues already stated.
> A dog that when all is said and done should probably be bred,but a endeavour which no doubt would be met with nastiness and snide remarks from folks who put more stock into what is written on paper than function.
> Many breeds were named after the job they had or the area in which they were bred,wouldn't it be nice to get back to that,so simple yet inconceivable to most,i guess I'm the on that doesn't get it clearly*


:goodpost:


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

THANKS GUYS, you are all right. No matter what else I already love him to death and so do georgia and tank. He is super sweet and super smart, and his papers will never change that. I will post some pix ASAP. The net here has been CRAZY! :hammer:


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

i love old school RE dogs(old school greyline as well)! i think they have a cleaner look over all, especially when bred by a competent breeder. when it comes to bullys it all depends on the breeder and his/her vision. the breeders that bred your dogs chose to go with a "gamier/function" style of dog or they just got lucky or unlucky depending on who you ask, lol.

no matter what love your dog.

that some good posting cane, i agree 100%! especially in the bully world where the biggest draw is who's in the dogs ped. 2xcai, 6xgotti or a direct grandson of___________, absolutely rediculous!


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

THANKS EVERYONE!!!! When I went to look at him the last thing that the breeder and I talked about was bloodline. He talked more about the personallity than anything else. His parents were super sweet smart dogs....I have met some of the others in the pedigree also and same applies. The breeder use to train dogs for the public as well as police department. He did not train the parents for protection but they are some of the most well behaved dogs that I have ever met. I have worked with him before(I bred my older girl to one of his males). So I have seen that he does the research on his dogs and has a VERY clean well kept kennel. 

The dog that is in the first pix IS an am staff, think show champ. I have been in touch with some of the kennels that own some of the dogs and they have been very helpful and seemed pretty strait foward with anything I asked. So it really seems as if he is not one of the ones that was not bred right.....THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL THE HELP


----------

